# Fashion Show: Fisico HQ x29



## armin (13 Dez. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (13 Dez. 2008)

für die Kleiderständer.


----------



## Katzun (15 Dez. 2008)

so ein kleiderständer würde ich mir auch in die wohnung stellen:thumbup:

:thx: armin


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

ja, super post. tolle models.


----------



## moglihamster (19 Sep. 2012)

Tolle fotos, danke danke


----------

